# what set fits ryobi r175



## nukeman77 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have a Roybi R175 plunge router. What guide bushing set fits it and where can i buy one. Thanks

also have a Dewalt DW 625 plunge router what set fits it.
thanks Bo


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bo.

I am not familiar with those routers , but some one will be along shortly to help you.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

*sub-base and guide bushes*

Hello Bo !

Hi don' t know you ryobi R175, there is no plan for it's base in archives here.

There is always the possibility to buy or make a sub base for the router,

and them use a set of screw-on brass guide-bushes.

Got a link , but it looks a little expensive, you might google around for better price,
and also use the search tool inside router forum...

( I'm Sure that bobj3 has got better links) 

Here you got sub-base and guide bushes:
MLCS Router Accessories Page 2

Regards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bo

Just pickup a MilesCraft base plate like below and it will fit your Roybi and your DeWalt also, you can use the brass/steel guides you now or just use the guides that come with it..

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1201 Base Plate / Bushing Set for Routers: Home Improvement
OR if you don't like the plastic guides ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...f=sr_1_28?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1334101671&sr=1-28

Ryobi R175 Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com

Ryobi Routers - for lower prices order online through Gardentoday.com

==



nukeman77 said:


> i have a Roybi R175 plunge router. What guide bushing set fits it and where can i buy one. Thanks
> 
> also have a Dewalt DW 625 plunge router what set fits it.
> thanks Bo


----------

